
Ask HN: How do I store something confidential (completely encrypted) online - meetneps
Would like to know are there any websites where i can store my confidential info, completely encrypted with PKI infrastructure. So that its really safe only I can ready. Or in other words is PKI infrastructure fool proof. If not what are other means to keep a confidential info on the cloud. I am very well aware of offline backup like encrypted HDD, PenDrive etc.
======
baud147258
Why do you need a PKI to encrypt and store data? As far as I know, you need a
PKI when working with other people/with a web of trust.

For just a backup, I think the easiest way is just to encrypt offline and put
the encrypted file online. And keep the keys either offline or in another
online storage.

------
cabraca
encrypt data locally, dont put unencrypted data online and keep everything you
need to decrypt your data somewhere offline (safe deposit box,etc).

